# Can't find any howto for pico-LCD display

## andrewwalker27

I've got a USB-LCD-2x2 display apparently called a picoLCD that I can't get to work. I've installed lcdproc but it doesn't seem to work and I can't seem to find a howto of any sort to help. Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent guide? I can see the device on my usb bus

athlon64 fred # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04d8:0002 Microchip Technology, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)

athlon64 fred #

but is all I get when I try lcdproc

athlon64 fred # lcdproc

sock_connect: connect failed

Error connecting to LCD server localhost on port 13666.

Check to see that the server is running and operating normally.

athlon64 fred #

Any suggestions where to start?

----------

## poly_poly-man

http://www.linuxconsulting.ro/picoLCD20x2/

it's a hid device, and needs a specific driver.

You should be able to hack together an ebuild with that patch, no?

----------

## andrewwalker27

Thanks for the info but it's a bit beyond my abilities! I was hoping I just had to edit a script, not create my own ebuild!

----------

## danomac

Did you set the picolcd use flag?

```

$ sudo equery uses lcdproc

[ Searching for packages matching lcdproc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-misc/lcdproc-0.5.2-r1 ]

 U I

...

 - - lcd_devices_picolcd      : Add support for Mini-Box's picoLCD

...

```

Put LCD_DEVICES="picolcd" in your make.conf.

----------

## andrewwalker27

Well I've done that, started the daemon

athlon64 init.d # /etc/init.d/lcdproc start

lcdproc                 |* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

lcdproc                 |* Starting lcdproc...                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

athlon64 init.d #

But I've tried lcdproc but no change

athlon64 / # lcdproc

sock_connect: connect failed

Error connecting to LCD server localhost on port 13666.

Check to see that the server is running and operating normally.

athlon64 / #

Any suggestions?

----------

## danomac

You also need to make sure that LCDd is running. (It's the daemon the error message refers to.)

```

$ /etc/init.d/LCDd start

```

----------

